# Buying Knives in UK



## ChefCosta (May 17, 2017)

I have friend in London who is looking to buy knives. Most of the websites I would recommend are USA based. Does anyone know a reputable vendor of top end Japanese knives and custom knife makers in the UK? For that matter can anyone recommend a great custom knife maker in the UK?


----------



## malexthekid (May 17, 2017)

ChefCosta said:


> I have friend in London who is looking to buy knives. Most of the websites I would recommend are USA based. Does anyone know a reputable vendor of top end Japanese knives and custom knife makers in the UK? For that matter can anyone recommend a great custom knife maker in the UK?



Will Catchside and Dan Pendergast (sp?).

Are two awesome UK makers be all reports


----------



## foody518 (May 17, 2017)

Prendergast


----------



## malexthekid (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## khashy (May 17, 2017)

I've bought two knives from cuttingEdgeKnives (a Murata and a Kotetsu). Limited selection but excellent service.


----------



## Matus (May 18, 2017)

khashy said:


> I've bought two knives from cuttingEdgeKnives (a Murata and a Kotetsu). Limited selection but excellent service.



+1 on CEK nice guys and very helpful.


----------



## Jacob_x (May 18, 2017)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/32652-High-carbon-steel-mono-layer-knife-inside-EU


----------



## DamageInc (May 21, 2017)

Catcheside is top tier.


----------



## milkbaby (May 21, 2017)

I don't have anything from them, but if I had the money to spare, I would definitely have a knife from both Will Catchside and from Dan Prendergast.

Blenheim Forge is worth checking out too, though I have no idea how long their wait is for a custom. They have a pretty awesome watered stone wheel to grind their knives just like the traditional Japanese cutlers do it.


----------



## mc2442 (May 21, 2017)

I have been very happy with a few knives from Catcheside. I have a 240mm San Mai that would definitely be in consideration for the question "if you only had one knife"...


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (May 25, 2017)

Been intrigued by Blenhein Forge myself, not heard any reviews from their stuff yet though


----------



## Devon_Steven (May 25, 2017)

TheLimpWhisk said:


> Been intrigued by Blenhein Forge myself, not heard any reviews from their stuff yet though



Matus, from earlier in the thread, had them make him a knife and he posted a thorough review... if you can't find it I'm sure, if you ask, Matus will post the link. 

He was very positive about it.


----------



## ChefCosta (May 25, 2017)

This is excellent! Thank you KKF!


----------



## kurwamac (Aug 4, 2017)

I have visited the chaps at Blenheim, and their ethos seems to be 'japanese tradition, western techniques'. Having sampled a fair few of them, I will say that they get progressively better as the guys master HT and grinds. Custom builds are possible, but only in blue steel and swedish stainless, double bevel. 
As for vendors, I like Kataba in Brixton; the guy who runs it is an encyclopedia of sharp things, and has 20+ years in the kitchen behind him. Many a nice sharp got from the man, and his sharpening class is what started this hobby


----------



## Matus (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes - I have a smaller custom bunka from Blenheimforge. It is a bit special as it was one of their last ones before they changed their processes (from belt grinders to wheels, from HT by color to a more controlled processs, the damascus and sanmai forging was all done by them) so that one would be represent their current work. I also had a chance rather recently to test one of their new santoku knives. This knife surprised me - it had a very thin (and thin behind the edge) and very high concave grind (think Kochi, but even taller). it was in blue #2 steel with damascus cladding (I think they are forging from pre-clad stock now to keep the price down). Their profiles seem to be geared more towards users that are not accustomed to Japanese knives - the santoku did not have a flat spot - more of an continuos curve. I asked about that and they confirmed that. The knife did cut well - in particular hard produce.


----------

